# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Earl of Sandwich YYC

## Xtrema

https://dailyhive.com/calgary/earl-o...algary-opening

Usually don't care about fast food joints but highly anticipating this one. Too bad it's in dirty south for now. They need one in the core/beltline.

----------


## ExtraSlow

So it's like Quiznos? But better?

----------


## SJW

I live near south trail crossing. Anyone wanna go crush some sandos?

----------


## Manhattan

Enjoy it whenever I'm in Vegas but I'm typically half cut and looking for a cheap meal (by vegas strip standards). Hopefully it translates well but its not always the case. Case in point - had Halal Guys every other day in NYC being one of the cheapest decent options in Manhattan but the Calgary location feels overpriced and isn't as good as Jerusalem Schwarma. Also seems like they typically shrink portions down in Canada and even make you pay for the sauces.

The one chain I'd really like to see is Chipotle.

----------


## Xtrema

> So it's like Quiznos? But better?



Way better. If Quiznos is Micky D, this is Five Guys.




> The one chain I'd really like to see is Chipotle.



Love to see that too but at least there are a few Burrito chains to kinda scratch that itch. There is no equals for Earl.

----------


## FraserB

Will be trying this out for sure, nice and close to home as well

----------


## pheoxs

> Enjoy it whenever I'm in Vegas but I'm typically half cut and looking for a cheap meal (by vegas strip standards). Hopefully it translates well but its not always the case. Case in point - had Halal Guys every other day in NYC being one of the cheapest decent options in Manhattan but the Calgary location feels overpriced and isn't as good as Jerusalem Schwarma. Also seems like they typically shrink portions down in Canada and even make you pay for the sauces.
> 
> The one chain I'd really like to see is Chipotle.



Vegas is the best. Sign up online a few months ahead and put your birthday in the same month as your trip. The send you a free sandwich coupon for your birthday month and never check. Love their sandwiches and don't think I've ever bought one.

----------


## suntan

> Enjoy it whenever I'm in Vegas but I'm typically half cut and looking for a cheap meal (by vegas strip standards). Hopefully it translates well but its not always the case. Case in point - had Halal Guys every other day in NYC being one of the cheapest decent options in Manhattan but the Calgary location feels overpriced and isn't as good as Jerusalem Schwarma. Also seems like they typically shrink portions down in Canada and even make you pay for the sauces.
> 
> The one chain I'd really like to see is Chipotle.



Calgary has incredible Mediterranean food options. I can't see how large chains can compete. Osmow's is also meh. Like they're fine but why bother when there's a better local option 2 seconds away.

----------


## gpomp

Sushi Sandwiches are overrated IMO

----------


## tonytiger55

Beyond meet?

----------


## suntan

> Beyond meet?



Why the hell would I want a sandwich with that?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Sushi Sandwiches are overrated IMO



I LoL'd!!

----------


## FraserB

They opened yesterday, so had to try it out. 

Had the Turkey Holiday sandwich, which was pretty good. Spicy wedges could have been crisper, but I'll chalk that one up to opening day gongshow since it was a 30 minute wait. Sandwiches/wraps are $9-$11

Overall, will be back to try a few other ones that looked tasty, but once the rush has died down a bit.

----------


## ExtraSlow

30 minute wait sounds awful. Yeah I'll wait a while.

----------


## flipstah

My only sandwich reference points are Alumni and maybe Subway if you call that 'food'. 

Is it worth the drive down south? Seems like get the first day jitters out of the way and go back a month later

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Wasted Earl of Sandwich visits in Vegas are typically good.

----------


## tonytiger55

If anyone is coming to the glorious south. Shoot me a pm (I live in Copperfield). I want to come out of my hobbit hole and try this.

----------


## FraserB

> If anyone is coming to the glorious south. Shoot me a pm (I live in Copperfield). I want to come out of my hobbit hole and try this.



I'm pretty sure I live under five minutes walking from your place. Will PM when I go next, or vise versa

----------


## Buster

southsiders unite!

----------


## Disoblige

Finally something that might be decent in the south?

----------


## suntan

South has the best trucks on blocks.

----------


## Buster

> South has the best trucks on blocks.



racist

----------


## hurrdurr

Thread jack - Burger Priest just opened over here too

----------


## 88CRX

> Thread jack - Burger Priest just opened over here too



Who dat?

----------


## msommers

Popular burger place from Edmonton.

----------


## jwslam

> Thread jack - Burger Priest just opened over here too



I won their IG lottery. Last time I had it was the 2013 Toronto flood

----------


## Buster

how does it compare to five guys and such?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Anywhere that I need to "win" a slot for is too cool for me. I'm out.

----------


## hurrdurr

> Popular burger place from Edmonton.



*Toronto

----------


## Disoblige

> Anywhere that I need to "win" a slot for is too cool for me. I'm out.



Ya man. And most of the time they overbook and you get to be the chump waiting forever for stuff you can get in 10 minutes or less in a couple weeks  :ROFL!:

----------


## CompletelyNumb

I also "won" a free VIP food thing for Burger Priest. Will report back.

I invited Tonytiger to be my date with at least 10 minutes notice and got ghosted. Sheesh.

----------


## tonytiger55

> I also "won" a free VIP food thing for Burger Priest. Will report back.
> 
> I invited Tonytiger to be my date with at least 10 minutes notice and got ghosted. Sheesh.



Sorry. 9/10 I would have come. I fell asleep after work and woke up just before 8pm...  :Bang Head: 
I really wanted to have a burger too..  :Frown:

----------


## killramos

It’s funny how the Deep South people get excited about a fast food joint opening up

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Its funny how the Deep South people get excited about a fast food joint opening up



People focus on trivial things once they don't have to dwell about potentially being murdered.

----------


## flipstah

> It’s funny how the Deep South people get excited about a fast food joint opening up



They only have so much to look forward to

----------


## Buster

So the Burger's Priest actually is a christian chain?

lol, that's hilarious. Who believes in Jesus nowadays?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Y'all are just jealous that the Okotoks Erratic is only a short drive away for us #lavish #wondersoftheworld #bigrock

----------


## sabad66

> So the Burger's Priest actually is a christian chain?
> 
> lol, that's hilarious. Who believes in Jesus nowadays?



Some of the best chains are Christian joints. Chik fil A and in-n-out with their bible verses on the cups.

Agree it’s weird tho…

----------


## suntan

> So the Burger's Priest actually is a christian chain?
> 
> lol, that's hilarious. Who believes in Jesus nowadays?



You ever eaten a cow? Tell me that thing wasn’t designed for man.

----------


## Buster

> You ever eaten a cow? Tell me that thing wasn’t designed for man.



It was also designed _by_ man.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Some of the best chains are Christian joints. Chik fil A and in-n-out with their bible verses on the cups.
> 
> Agree it’s weird tho…



In-n-Out? Dammit... I used to love that place. Can't say I ever noticed they had bible verses.

----------


## Buster

I couldnt care less the beliefs of the people who are making my food so long as it is good. I can laugh at them, though.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Tried it. Damn good hot sandwiches for the price point.

Cold wraps were kinda trash.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Looks like Kelowna is getting one really soon too.

----------


## Buster

I didn't find it anything special. Just another fast food chain.

----------


## 88CRX

> I didn't find it anything special. Just another fast food chain.



Clearly you didn’t get the thanksgiving sandwich.

----------


## Disoblige

> Clearly you didn’t get the thanksgiving sandwich.



Oh man, forgot where but Thanksgiving pizza is da bomb. Nothing related to Earl or Sandwich of course  :Big Grin:

----------


## Buster

> Clearly you didn’t get the thanksgiving sandwich.



Yeah, that's what I had.

It was good, I wasn't mad. I just found it to still be too fast-food-ish for me. Better than subway, or a Tims sandwich or something...but not on the level of a restaurant sandwich you might find at Cactus club or Joeys, etc.

----------


## killramos

Comparing cactus club to fast food seems oddly fitting.

Talent excluded.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Do you guys remember the sandwich artists when that meant something? Those were good times.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Do you guys remember the sandwich artists when that meant something? Those were good times.



That was pre-diddlin' days.

Now Subway is still just

----------


## gmc72

> Looks like Kelowna is getting one really soon too.



Might have to give it a try when I am out there during the second week of August.

----------

